# MIT Institute mail and IMAP

## equilian

Alright, i've got a bit of a problem here. I'm at MIT and over here the only e-mail access I can get outside of windows is IMAP. This isn't a problem and i know how to access it I just want to know if there is anyway I could actually download the messages, filter them and then have them there on my machine and not left on the IMAP server.  Can this be done or am I stuck with unfiltered Kmail? If so does anyone know how?

Abraham

----------

## Guest

Try fetchmail.  It works with both IMAP and POP.

----------

## PollO

You can use Ximian Evolution to get your email on IMAP server, Evolution is like than  Ms-Outlook an it has palm pilot conetiviti. You can do a very god filter with these program

----------

